#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-01
<lubmil> dzień
<tacod> holy cow, someone's got connection issues
<Kilos> haha hi tacod lub`
<lub`> Kilos: :)
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> hi lub`
<Researcher> hi zaki
<lub`> hej RedHad
<Researcher> hey lub`
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> RedHad is sleeping
<lub`> *Researcher:
<lub`> :)
<Researcher> :D
 * Researcher slaps FaisalDurrani around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> faisal bhai wake up
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> how are ya bro
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> sup sup
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Kilos> hi eprbata
<Kilos> Researcher im most likely flying to australia end of this month for 3 months, but will still come on here time allowing
<khizar>  my ubuntu 16.04 brightness control function not work how to fix it???
<khizar> my ubuntu 16.04 brightness control function not work how to fix it???
<ChiefJustice> Researcher Researcher- zmeu Zuu Kilos
<ChiefJustice> ^
<Kilos> hi guys
<zmeu> hi
<zmeu> :>
<zmeu> wassup
<Kilos> zmeu hi
<Kilos> just another day here, hows things your  side
<zmeu> same
<zmeu> too hot there
<zmeu> 19:18 < khizar> [16:56:08] my ubuntu 16.04 brightness control function not work how to fix it??? [16:56:08]
<zmeu> If don't work, it's about drivers
<Kilos> have you looked in settings
<Kilos> system settings under display and monitor
<Kilos> i use kde 14.04 so just guessing
<zmeu> i'm don't use anything
<zmeu> :
<zmeu> :D
<Kilos> Researcher ping
<zmeu> ubuntu require too much resources
<zmeu> ;[
<Kilos> lol so what are you doing
<zmeu> and they will fu** your battery life
<zmeu> i don't know if it same problem on Virtual machine
<Kilos> there is a lightweight fork you can try
<zmeu> who
<Kilos> uses openbox
<zmeu> it's distro or interface
<Kilos> whole distro
<Kilos> based on u buntu
<Kilos> much faster than all ubuntu flavours
<zmeu> Kali it's same ubuntu
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> uses what gui?
<zmeu> now?
<zmeu> i'm use macosX
<zmeu> ^_^
<Kilos> ok
<zmeu> but the problem on mac/darwin is 'gcc'
<zmeu> you need to read again C
<Kilos> thats too difficult for me
<zmeu> and i'm work too much in .py/.c
<Kilos> ok
<zmeu> :D
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> then you will have to work out how to fix your brightness
<zmeu> khizar: have problem that
<zmeu> me no
<Kilos> oh
<zmeu> 19:18 < khizar> [16:56:08] my ubuntu
<zmeu> hehe
<zmeu> but is dead
<Kilos> i missed that
<zmeu> 19:33 -!- khizar There was no such nickname
<Kilos> zmeu look here at that OS
<Kilos> http://linuxvillage.org/en/
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-02
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<zmeu> hi
<Kilos> hi zmeu
<Kilos> Researcher ping
<lubmil> .p Indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 29°C, Mgiełka, 1000 hPa, wsch. 02:13:39, zach. 15:40:36, wiatr 3.1 m/s (110°), wilg. 83%
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<lubmil> .p Polska
<ChanSeba> Warsaw, PL: 20.21°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1014 hPa, wsch. 05:00:03, zach. 20:23:09, wiatr 1 m/s (230°), wilg. 52%
<Kilos-> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos-: hi
<Kilos-> and lubmil
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi :)
<lubmil> hej Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-03
<lub`> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 25°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1003 hPa, wsch. 02:21:21, zach. 16:06:12, wiatr 1.49 m/s (31.5023°), wilg. 83%
<Researcher> Good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> hello Jesús Hernández
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi Dominiol
<Researcher> welcome Zuu and Suntop
<Researcher> hi philipballew
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> morning
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<tacod> hallo?
<lub`> .tr :pl :en hej
<ChanSeba> hi
<lub> <lub> .p Pakistan
<lub> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 30.56°C, Bezchmurnie, 1011 hPa, wsch. 02:21:54, zach. 16:05:30, wiatr 4.63 m/s (50°), wilg. 62%
<lub> uu
<lub> .p Indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 27.58°C, Rozproszone chmury, 987.83 hPa, wsch. 02:14:14, zach. 15:39:50, wiatr 1.25 m/s (124.001°), wilg. 87%
<lubmil> .bomb
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<lubmil> .d RajRajRaj
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Bomba wybuchnie za 10 sekund! Pociagnij za drucik 1, 2 lub 3 za pomoca komendy: .k <numer>
<ChanSeba> BOOOOOOM!!!
<lubmil> .k 2
<ChanSeba> Terrorist win!
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Nie twoja kolej.
<lubmil> Dominiol: zrób tu bombe po eng
<lubmil> Dominiol: ty kurwiu ty :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-04
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> działa GG?
<lubmil> o, już wskoczyło w końcu
<lubmil> wrong win :(
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-05
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil RajRajRaj
<lubmil> hej kilOS
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: Kilos hi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-06
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise
<RajRajRaj> barlas:
<RajRajRaj> ChanSeba:
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<RajRajRaj> Dj:
<RajRajRaj> Dominiol:
<RajRajRaj> eprbata:
<RajRajRaj> FaisalDurrani:
<RajRajRaj> Intellig1nce:
<RajRajRaj> ITGuy_:
<RajRajRaj> JeDa: you
<RajRajRaj> Never thought u would be here
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: hello
<RajRajRaj> Why is everyone so quiet in here
<JeDa> erm
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> Assalamu Alaikum!
<lub`> !pk
<ChanSeba> lub`: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 07 Aug 2016 00:02:08 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-07
<Researcher> Good morning every one
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Hello all
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> Kill OS
<Researcher> morning everyone.
<Researcher> hi chiefjustice
<Researcher> hi Kilos how are you
<Kilos> hi Researcher ok ty and you
<Kilos> where have you been again
<Kilos> im in and out here looking after sheep lambing etc
<RajRajRaj> hello Kilos
<Researcher> hi kilos
<Researcher> every day i come and say hello here
<Researcher> same in and out
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> namastay
<Researcher> how are ya dude
<RajRajRaj> hi Researcher
<RajRajRaj> sab theek hi hai
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  tum batao kya haal chal
<Researcher> kuch khas nai
<Researcher> RajRajRaj kaam chal raha hay
<Researcher> tumhay hindi full maloom hay
<Researcher> which city you are from ?
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  bangalor
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  haar hindu urdu ek hi language hain
<Kilos> oh my
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> RajRajRaj : sahi kaha aap nay, tum student ho ya job kertay ho ?
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> hi Researcher whats news there
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  job
<Researcher> well doing some chit chat here
<Researcher> what about you Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  the great news: india and pakistan will rule over the world in near future
<Researcher> Raj konsi job kertay ho ? \
<RajRajRaj> software engineer
<Kilos> im getting ready to fly to australia on the 30th
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  tum kya kartey ho
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> Kilos why Australia :D
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  since when your wings starting to work?
<Kilos> to visit my daughter and her mother
<RajRajRaj> he likes australian bats
<Researcher> Raj may computer related job or business dono kerta hu
<Kilos> lol no wings
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  sahi boss
<Kilos> going with etihad air
<Researcher> Kilos her mother or your wife :D
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  Kilos  se pucho kitney kilo ka hai
<Researcher> hahah
<RajRajRaj> :P
<Researcher> Raj is ka wazan zyada nai hay may check ker chuka hu
<Kilos> long story Researcher we had a fight and split 30 years ago
<Researcher> 30 years ago
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  how old are yo u
<Kilos> now we grew up and going to try again maybe
<Kilos> 65
<RajRajRaj> abey ye to uncle ji hain
<Researcher> Kilos its never too late to come back :D made with her
<RajRajRaj> uncle ji ki jawani jaag gayi :P
<Kilos> just the costs are heavy
<Kilos> flying isnt cheap
<RajRajRaj> haan to urh ke jaaney ka na
<Kilos> and they wont come to za again
<RajRajRaj> whats za?
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> zuid afrika
<RajRajRaj> kya nakhrel patni hai uncle ji ki
<Researcher> yeah i understand Kilos
<Researcher> it is expensive
<Kilos> name given when duch colonised here
<Researcher> Raj uncle jee acha admi hay
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  ask her to come to you
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  wo to dikh raha, par uski wife ke nakhrey dekho
<Kilos> too much trouble here, she wont bring our daughter here
<Researcher> Raj us ke patni nai hay tu bach ker reh is uncle say ..
<Researcher> :P~~~~~~~
<Researcher> Kilos how old your daughter is ?
<Kilos> are you well Researcher ?
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  usi ki hai
<Kilos> 30
<RajRajRaj> alright she is kinda my age
<Researcher> ahhh she is grown up well
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  setting karun kya :P
<Researcher> Raj abhi tu uncle ke beti ko line karana nai shoro ker dayna
<RajRajRaj> lol
<Researcher> hahaha
<Researcher> nice timming bro
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  what if i take you to australia
<RajRajRaj> :P
<Researcher> abay tu thoook k jahaz per uncle ko bhejayga
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> lol
<Kilos> haha why would you do that
<RajRajRaj> inko samajh ni ati lol
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  coz i kinda like you
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> in kay bht dost hain is room may translate kernay walay
<RajRajRaj> oh teri
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> thora sambhal k meray bhai
<RajRajRaj> :D
<Researcher> heheh
<Researcher> i am 33
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> oh ab samjha
<RajRajRaj> dekho pehle meine uncle ko approach kiya hai
<RajRajRaj> u line mei lago :P
<RajRajRaj> Kilos i will buy you some beverages and food along the flight :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<RajRajRaj> ;D
<Researcher> heheheheh
<Researcher> abay woh uncle hay laikin porana chawal hay bhola nai hay pherkana
<Researcher> bach ker reh
<RajRajRaj> bas baad mei uncle ki jaydad meri :D
<Researcher> abay uncle ke jaeydad may bher bakri or goats hain
<RajRajRaj> acha?
<Kilos> Researcher how you doing with your wiki page
<Researcher> han na
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  what is your business ?
<Researcher> Kilos to be honest i am working on draft
<RajRajRaj> i mean you got some land, worth million i heard
<Researcher> and getting ideas to improve my page
<Kilos> im kinda retired disabled
<RajRajRaj> oh
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  you got some property?
<RajRajRaj> like umm house
<RajRajRaj> car
<Kilos> no man i live by my sister and her husband
<RajRajRaj> shop
<Researcher> Raj is kay pass woh hay bas woh hay day sakta hay tujhay
<Kilos> car was stolen at hospital 2 years ago
<RajRajRaj> 30 years without jaydad naa baba naa
<Researcher> oh my
<RajRajRaj> abey kangal
<RajRajRaj> uncle apke paas hai kya?
<Kilos> went for check up after cancer operation and had car stolen instead
<Researcher> Kilos u lost the car ... this is sad
<RajRajRaj> oh
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  are you out of cancer now?
<Kilos> yes all gone
<RajRajRaj> cool
<Researcher> uncle ghareeb hay
<RajRajRaj> thats nice
<Kilos> cut half my tongue off
<RajRajRaj> holy shit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont taste food so good anymore but i survive
<Researcher> lol
<RajRajRaj> hmm
<Researcher> Kilos one day everything will be fine
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> just dont step down
<Kilos> yes
<Researcher> keep moving
<RajRajRaj> kon sa din, maran din?
<Kilos> never
<Researcher> Raj he is good with some programming language
<Kilos> i fight for you guys, you think i dont fight for me as well
<RajRajRaj> is it
<Researcher> and Mr. Kilos worked in a telecom sector
<Researcher> :)
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  do you program?
<RajRajRaj> cool
<Kilos> no im an irc greeter bot
<Researcher> Kilos i am confident on you.
<Researcher> lol
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  how do you fight for us
<Kilos> i know ubuntu dev peeps all over the world
<RajRajRaj> so?
<RajRajRaj> how is it fighting ?
<Kilos> by getting your irc channel working and now to rebuild your loco
<Researcher> so he work for the betterment of the Global industrial Operating system
<RajRajRaj> oh man
<Researcher> Ubuntu is the OS which is now the most usable all over the worlds
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: what was your work before retirementr
<Kilos> farm manager and diesel mechanic
<Researcher> brb guy boss callsss
<Kilos> and started work as a telcom technician
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: ok fine this might sound rude
<RajRajRaj> but
<RajRajRaj> i gotta ask this
<Kilos> ok
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  what did you learn in your entire life
<RajRajRaj> till now
<Kilos> main things are
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  have you shared those thing with your daughter?
<Kilos> respect others and reat others as you would like them to treat you
<RajRajRaj> and son (if you have any)
<Kilos> my son is 40
<RajRajRaj> have you taught him those things?
<Kilos> he is here in za
<RajRajRaj> ok but have you done the teaching job as father would do
<Kilos> i taught him los yes but kids always know better so many things he first had to bump his head on his own then learn to listen to advice
<RajRajRaj> hmmmm
<RajRajRaj> nice Kilos
<Kilos> whenever he has linux problems now he asks me first
<RajRajRaj> cool
<RajRajRaj> thats really cool
<RajRajRaj> and you got resources right :P
<Kilos> and i still help him fix his car when needed
<RajRajRaj> thats nice
<Kilos> we are more like brothers than father and son
<RajRajRaj> nice
<RajRajRaj> father and son bonding never breaks until art least one person gets tired of the other
<RajRajRaj> at*
<Kilos> my main job now is to help revive broken ubuntu locos
<RajRajRaj> whats loco?
<Kilos> local community
<RajRajRaj> holy
<Kilos> each country has a loco
<Kilos> some have more
<RajRajRaj> you are trying to learn some modern abbr
<Kilos> whats abbr
<RajRajRaj> nice
<RajRajRaj> abbreviation -_-
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  why dont you set up ubunto sdk on your pc
<Kilos> all i do is i find one friendly person in each country, then we work together to get things going again
<RajRajRaj> try to do some development
<RajRajRaj> did you get anyone from india?
<Kilos> we have serious data costs here using mobile service providers
<RajRajRaj> in SA/
<RajRajRaj> ?
<Kilos> after pakistan and bangladesh im doing india
<RajRajRaj> i am indian
<RajRajRaj> lets get to work
<Kilos> i know one of the ubuntu council members thats in india
<RajRajRaj> so whats the work
<Kilos> to get all the community to stand together and promote ubuntu and help each other and get more new people on ubuntu
<Kilos> this channel had 2 nicks here when i sarted
<Kilos> researcher is gathering the flock
<RajRajRaj> ko
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  so whats the work i can do from india
<Kilos> look at #ubuntu-in
<Kilos> i go feed lambs of ewes with no milk
<Kilos> wbb
<Researcher> wb asadkn
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> welcome to loco team pakistan
<asadkn> Hey
<Kilos> hi asadkn
<Researcher> meet the friends from all over the world here
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> check you later Researcher
<Kilos> be good
<Researcher> tc Kilos
<Researcher> asadkn which city u from ?
<asadkn> Rawalpindi
<Researcher> mashallah
<Researcher> I am from karachi
<Researcher> many relatives lives in rawalpindi
<Researcher> and chacho is in askari and one taya in lalazar
<asadkn> Nice. So what goes around here?
<Researcher> well \
<Researcher> we are trying to revive the team
<asadkn> Are you guys programmers or ubuntu users?
<Researcher> most of them are geeks here
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> programmers coders and infrastructure engineers
<Researcher> i am into intelligent networking, vuln protection and servers geek
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> what about you asadkn
<Researcher> hi zaki wb
<Researcher> speak man
<Researcher> :D
<asadkn> Awesome. ex-server-admin now web dev.
<Researcher> cool
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> you do web dev professionaly
<Researcher> ?
<asadkn> Yes. Did server-admin for 6-7 years before that.
<Researcher> ahh cool
<Researcher> server-admin for ?
<Researcher> :)
<asadkn> A few companies and some freelancing. Linux only (RHEL, CentOS, Debian/Ubuntu)
<Researcher> ahh
<Researcher> i understand
<Researcher> asadkn i used to work with level, lowendbox colo crossing, hostgator , sales force
<Researcher> now i am working as an ERP manager in OMAN GAS
<Researcher> and ran my hobby projects
<Researcher> but cant get rid of this irc addiction
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i used to offer free linux shell service 13 years ago
<Researcher> and free hosting etc etc
<asadkn> Good stuff. I have worked with ev1servers back in the days (later known as theplanet, and now softlayer). Good old days :)
<asadkn> Maybe you should revise that addiction offering free SSH tunnels now :P
<Researcher> hahhahaha
<Researcher> who wants ssh bro
<Researcher> I have not more of less 30 hobby servers
<Researcher> i am paying them for nothing
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> do u need ?
<Researcher> i can sponcer a project ..
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> tell me
<asadkn> Interesting. I was joking about SSH tunnels though - someone started a free SSH tunnel service in Pakistan to bypass YouTube ban and it was abused to death.
<Researcher> yeah i understand
<Researcher> still youtube is ban in pakistan ?
<asadkn> No, it’s not banned anymore.
<Researcher> so what you will do with ssh tunnel ?
<Researcher> dont mind i just ask
<asadkn> That’s why it was a joke :P ..
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> asadkn :D
<Researcher> u r funny bro
<Faisal-pk> hello bhai jan Researcher
<Faisal-pk> how are you
<Kilos> hi Faisal-pk
<Faisal-pk> hi Kilos
<Faisal-pk> how are you
<Faisal-pk> Hej
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Faisal-pk> i am fine
<Faisal-pk> res wake up man
<Faisal-pk> i am calling u
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> shaddap Faisal
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi cousin
<Researcher> where are u
<Faisal-pk> still in poland
<Researcher> are you coming to pakistan ?
<Faisal-pk> not at this time
<Faisal-pk> but plan is soon
<Faisal-pk> :D
<Faisal-pk> on EID
<Researcher> great
<Researcher> cool cool cool
<Researcher> we will have long drive
<Faisal-pk> yeahhh
<Faisal-pk> can u go to my home and check my dodge ?
<Faisal-pk> i think it need a service
<Researcher> huhhhh
<Researcher> last time your young brother hitted it
<Researcher> it need a major service now
<Faisal-pk> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<Faisal-pk> :@
<Faisal-pk> are u serious
<Researcher> yes i am serious
<Researcher> ahsan hitted your car
<Faisal-pk> WTFFF no no
<Faisal-pk> dont make m cry
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> this is a fact bro
<Faisal-pk> no noooooo
<Faisal-pk> who gave him keys
<Faisal-pk> he is 13
<Researcher> i dont know
<Researcher> may be he trick your dad
<Researcher> :D
<Faisal-pk> fuck nooo
<Researcher> yes it happened
<Researcher> now be prepared for expenses
<Faisal-pk> where is my car right now ? it is therei n garage ?
<Researcher> i have no idea i asked your father he said dont tell faisal
<Researcher> but i break the promise for the love of brother
<Faisal-pk> no no no helllll no i cant believe
<Faisal-pk> i will call to parent now
<Researcher> call them
<Researcher> dont take my name
<Researcher> and be patient
<Researcher> dont fight
<Faisal-pk> yeah okk i wont
<Researcher> plz han ?
<Faisal-pk> ok ok i will kill that small pig
<Researcher> dont do that
<Researcher> brb my boss is calling
<Faisal-pk> hmmm
<Faisal-pk> ok
<Faisal-pk> brb toooooooo
<Researcher> dont cry
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<Faisal-pk> stop laughing at me
<Faisal-pk> bye
<Researcher> lol i gave him heart attack
<Researcher> his car is all fine not even a single scratch every came to his car
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you will make him get a heart attack
<Whyte> helow good fellows!
